# GROWOUTS



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I recently went to a LFS who often orders from Rapps and grabbed quite a few CA cichlids....Well enough w/the talk here they are.....

Solo shots of grammodes


















Red Head Midas

















Group shot

















Guapotes flexing some muscle







(dovii vs grammodes)









Well hope you enjoyed these pics!!!!!

More to follow


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

great finds! is there a pecking order yet?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE fish. what size tank they in ?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Well first of all they are currently in a 55gal, and I plan on upgrading from there.

Well the grammodes seem to be the ones who are the most capable fighters







. They all seem to have there territories they protect from one another, BUT if I had to guess a pecking order it would be as follows: 2nd largest grammodes, dovii, largest grammodes, red headed midas, salvini, 3rd largest grammodes, then the smallest







. Also in the pics you can see small dovii fry that I had from a recent pair which kinda function as the targets







.....

Also thanks for the compliments guyz.......

Anyone else have a Red headed midas from Rapps, I would love to see some others







!!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics,you'll need a monster tank for those mean cichlids.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pickups..your going to have to keep us update on there growth..


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Alright guys Ill keep you posted on their growth









BTW elduro I am planning on a 265gal. I am thinking the dovii is a female which is good for the tank size, but im not sure :nod: . I also plan on adding one of Rapps' green umbriferum to the mix, since, from what I hear, they stay @ a manageable size......

Do you guys think Im crazy???? So for the 265gal I should have 4 adult grammodes, adult redhead citrinellus, dovii(maybe), and a green umbriferus. Do you guys think it could work????????

Thanks again for the compliments :laugh:


----------

